# Partition disque dur externe pour XBox 360



## polosven (19 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, 

J'aurais besoin de vos connaissances, même si je ne suis pas sûr de poster dans la bonne section, je n'ai pas trouvé de sujet approchant via l'outil de recherche :rose:

J'aimerais réaliser une partition de mon disque dur externe LaCie 320Go afin de:
- créer une partition HFS pour m'en servir pour Time Machine et conserver certaines données que je n'ai pas besoin d'échanger avec un PC
- créer une partition FAT32 pour pouvoir m'en servir comme DDE pour ma XBox 360.
J'ai créé une partition de ce type via Utilitaire de disque, après réinitialisation du DDE, qui était donc vierge. Mais en le branchant sur la XBoîte, la partition a disparu, et le DDE est revenu formaté exclusivement en FAT 32.
Cela m'embête pas mal, d'autant plus que la XBox ne crée une sauvegarde que sur 16Go...
Est-il possible de créer une partition stable et fixe pour que je puisse m'en servir de DDE pour la console, afin de ne pas avoir à acheter le DD officiel qui doit coûter une blinde pour seulement 50Go?

Si quelqu'un a compris ma question et aurait une réponse, je lui en serais reconnaissant pour les mille siècles à venir!

Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Septembre 2012)

J'ai compris ta question, et j'ai une réponse (on se voit devant notaire pour le contrat de reconnaissance pour les 1000 siècles à venir ?) : tu ne peux pas (et ça vaut mieux ainsi) !

Pourquoi tu ne peux pas : parce que la XBOX nécessite un schéma de table de partition de type MBR, et que Time Machine nécessite lui un schéma de table de partition de type "tableau de partition GUID" (et, of course, un disque ne peut avoir qu'un seul schéma de table de partitions).

Pourquoi ça vaut mieux : parce qu'un disque Time Machine est un disque de sauvegarde, or, un disque de sauvegarde, ça ne doit servir à rien d'autre : tu fais des sauvegardes parce que l'utilisation normale d'un disque fait courir des risques à son contenu, utiliser ce disque à autre chose que la sauvegarde revient à faire courir à celle ci les mêmes risques que supportent les données sauvegardées.

Donc, pour ta XBox, au choix, tu utilises un autre disque, ou une grosse clé USB.


----------



## polosven (19 Septembre 2012)

Merci beaucoup pour la réponse!
Je mets mon avocat sur le coup pour le contrat notarié 

C'est quand même relou au final, non pas de devoir acheter une clé usb qui coûte pas grand chose, mais que le stockage soit limité à 16Go!


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Septembre 2012)

polosven a dit:


> C'est quand même relou au final, non pas de devoir acheter une clé usb qui coûte pas grand chose, mais que le stockage soit limité à 16Go!



C'est la XBox, ou la clé, qui limite le stockage à 16 Go ? Parce que si c'est la clé, il en existe de plus grosses (32, 64, et même, il me semble 128 Go) !

Par contre, fais attention au modèle, car dans ces capacités, sur le plan "vitesse", les clés, il en existe qui vont de la tortue au lièvre, et parfois, dans la même marque !


----------



## polosven (19 Septembre 2012)

C'est la console qui l'annonce, ce qui m'étonne d'ailleurs... Elle ne sélectionne que 16Go sur le DD! Je ne sais pas pourquoi...

Des préférences de marque de clé qui tournent bien?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Septembre 2012)

polosven a dit:


> Des préférences de marque de clé qui tournent bien?



Comme je te le disais, ça n'est pas affaire de "marques", mais de "modèles", chaque marque ou presque fournissant le meilleur et le pire. Je ne peux pas trop te conseiller sur un choix, mes clés commençant à dater (la seule "récente" que j'ai est une "no-name" de 16 Go assez lente).


----------



## polosven (19 Septembre 2012)

J'ai acheté une Sandisk 16Go.
Ça n'a pas l'air ultra rapide, mais en même temps, transférer 7,5Go d'un DDE à une clé USB via la XBox, ça fait un paquet d'intermédiaires ^^


----------

